# Programs I'd like to Tivo, but l can't find on cable



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Some of you have noticed my changing sig, *Programs I'd like to Tivo, but l can't find on cable* that is followed by links to webpages of programs I'd like to watch, but can't find on cable.

I thought I'd give an update on these programs.

Call for Help has returned to G4. I am hoping that it will also be aired on Chicago's WGN-TV 9 and their superstation too. They need programs that are helpful, encouraging and beneficial for their audience.

Bananas comedy is a very funny stand-up comedy program that proves that comedy doesn't have to be foul to be funny. My Tivo just noticed that Bananas is being carried by (shock!) TBN . Go ahead and ask your Tivo to search for keyword "Bananas" to find this program.

Doctor Who is still not available to my Tivo. I really think this would be a wonderful series for WGN to carry. The classic Doctor Who used to air on WTTW/11 and was very popular in Chicago. There is a Doctor Who convention that runs every year in the Chicago area, even though the show isn't available on the air there.

I still want to see this year's Dove Awards, also known as the Gospel Music Awards

WGN aired this awards program years ago and I'm hoping they'll carry it again.

Anyway, that's the update for now.

Have a wonderful weekend everyone!


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Just pulling from my wishlists: Editing out episode specific wishlists, movie wishlists, etc. to just leave the series:
"Doogie Howser"
"Ghost in the Shell"
"Invisible Man" "Vincent Ventresca"
"Jack of all Trades" "Bruce Campbell"
"Major Dad"
"Red Dwarf"
"Silver Spoons"
"Space Above Beyond"
"The Adventures of Brisco County"
"Walt Disney Presents"
Dinosaurs "Stuart Pankin"
SeaQuest
Zoe "Selma Blair"


Some of those are just me wondering if the things I remeber are any good. And some of them are avalible on DVD, I just haven't wanted to see them that badly.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Here are some of my ARWLs that have yet to get any hits:

- Airwolf
- Battle of the Planets
- The Black Hole
- Voltron
- Max Headroom
- Automan
- CHiPS (used to be on TNT a lot, not anymore I guess)
- The A Team

Where's my 80s TV station? 

Hmmm ... maybe I should add "Misfits of Science" to the list ...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

land of the lost


----------



## pawchikapawpaw (Aug 17, 2004)

the joy of painting by bob ross. happy trees! we caught it on pbs once when me and my roommates were playing cards and the game ran until 3am. of course, i set it on my wishlist and of course it never came on again. figures.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

Doogie Howser... Ahh, good one.

Also, The White Shadow (Used to be on ESPN Classic)


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

In no particular order:

thirtysomething
Moonlighting
NewsRadio
Hill Street Blues
St. Elsewhere


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Didn't watch a ton of TV while I was a kid, but I vividly remember loving these shows and I would love to see them again:

Voyagers!
Airwolf
Whiz Kids


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

WKRP in Cincinnati hasn't hit my ARWL for well over a year now. Sigh.


----------



## Alvis (Jan 4, 2005)

News Radio, Sports Night, Twin Peaks


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

devdogaz said:


> Voyagers!
> Whiz Kids


Man, can't believe I forgot about those two ... time to add them.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

newsposter said:


> land of the lost


YESSS!!! And the theme song is so catchy, too!


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

"It Takes a Thief" w/Robert Wagner. 
Great retro-styles/dialog/locations!


----------



## wingerzzz (Jul 19, 2005)

I would love to see again: 

China Beach 
St. Elsewhere 
WKRP 

It is especially troubling for WKRP and China Beach because there chance of being released to DVD are remote because of the music rights.


----------



## dirtypacman (Feb 3, 2004)

I do get hits with Dr. Who but only runs about 3-4 months out of the year here in Boston,MA

The ARWL I have no hits yet is:

The Phantom Tollbooth
Castaway (it has shown but not without commercials)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

tivotvaddict said:


> YESSS!!! And the theme song is so catchy, too!


perhaps this member can send us some dvds

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=30409

I just love picking apart shows I watched as a kid and have this WL set up for about a year now.


----------



## VinceA (May 13, 2002)

windracer said:


> Here are some of my ARWLs that have yet to get any hits:
> 
> - Airwolf
> - Battle of the Planets
> ...


ADV is releasing Gatchaman on DVD now. It's the show that was later edited to make "Battle of the Planets". I've been getting it as it comes out and it's great to watch. Of course, it's unedited and has a new voice cast but it's got that great nostalgia feel. Nothing like seeing hordes of bell-bottom clad minions get their asses kicked by teenagers in bird costumes.


----------



## aaronw (Apr 13, 2001)

Zero hour!


----------



## keirgrey (Nov 20, 2001)

Freakazoid!


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

I'm still waiting for Brisco County Jr to air again (or make it to DVD)... but I also have others in my wishlist including MANTIS (campy i know), Strange Luck (another FOX-tality). Invisible Man (same last listed above) and Doogie as well. At least you can get DH,MD on DVD now.

I'd like to see a way to maintain show names listings in the tivo even if they arent on the air so you can UMF old classics more easily. I have done wishlists before and gotten the name wrong and it never caught it.


----------



## jones07 (Jan 30, 2001)

ViP


----------



## seinman (Apr 1, 2002)

Dragnet.


----------



## alpacaboy (Oct 29, 2004)

Fame.
8 is Enough.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Jonathan_S said:


> Just pulling from my wishlists: Editing out episode specific wishlists, movie wishlists, etc. to just leave the series:
> ...
> SeaQuest
> ...
> ...


I just noticed last night that my wishlist for SeaQuest got some hits. It appears that the SciFi channel is running a marathon. (Probably because the DVDs of season 1 are about to be released).


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Would LOVE

"Doogie Howser"


----------



## mmilton80 (Jul 28, 2005)

Wonder Years and Brisco County, Jr.


----------



## KRS (Jan 30, 2002)

*Manimal*

*Hardcastle & McCormick*


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

I was just thinking it'd be cool to see "Trapper John M.D." somewhere.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Yes, Doogie Howser, the Wonder Years, and First Edition.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Havana Brown said:


> Yes, Doogie Howser, the Wonder Years, and First Edition.


Do you mean Early Edition?


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

ClutchBrake said:


> Do you mean Early Edition?


Craaaaaap! 

No wonder I couldn't find a listing for it.


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I had the urge to see LA Law again the other day. Is that currently airing? I didn't check.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Havana Brown said:


> First Edition.


Gilda Radner/Never Mind!/Gilda Radner.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ClutchBrake said:


> Do you mean Early Edition?


PAX in my area is still showing "Early Edition."


----------



## murdoc158 (Jul 20, 2005)

Bobby's World (cartoon with Howie Mandel)
and ALF


----------



## anom (Apr 18, 2005)

I know its on DVD, but has Undeclared ever been rerun, anywhere?


----------



## jmoak (Jun 20, 2000)

Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman
Fernwood Tonight
America Tonight


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

I'd like to add a few of my favorite cartoons to the list:
- Thundercats
- He-Man and the Masters of the Universe
- Dungeons and Dragons


----------



## JTAnderson (Jun 6, 2000)

jmoak said:


> Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman
> Fernwood Tonight
> America Tonight


I've had wishlists for _America 2Night_ and _The History of White People in America_ for nearly as long as TiVo has had wishlists without a hit. TVLand did play _Fernwood 2Nite_ a couple of years ago.


----------



## jstr (Sep 25, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> Just pulling from my wishlists: Editing out episode specific wishlists, movie wishlists, etc. to just leave the series:
> "Doogie Howser"
> "Ghost in the Shell"
> "Invisible Man" "Vincent Ventresca"
> ...


Sci Fi is airing four marathon days of SeaQuest DSV begining 12/26/05. How good was this show? Is it worth deleting most of my saved shows to make room for it?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

How about the early 70's series. I remember couple of cop shows called "Chase" and "Chopper One".


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Parker Lewis Can't Lose 
Ellery Queen


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

Didn't read the thread, but Dr. Katz: Professional Therapist would be my number one pick.

Tony


----------



## eichenberg (Sep 9, 2003)

Fall Guy
Dukes of Hazzard
Dark Angel
Miami Vice
Different Strokes


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

The Bob Newhart Show
The Wonder Years
Party of Five
News Radio


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

DianaMo said:


> Some of you have noticed my changing sig, *Programs I'd like to Tivo, but l can't find on cable* that is followed by links to webpages of programs I'd like to watch, but can't find on cable.
> 
> I thought I'd give an update on these programs.
> 
> ...


 PBS stations rights to Dr. Who have been expiring; however it's thought once they are all gone someome will arise to run the new Dr. Who episodes. I was in a 
Hollywood video store and did see a number of Dr. Who videos available.


----------



## ThePhantomsGirl (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey...

Love Boat (okay cheesy show but still like it - LOL)
My So Called Life
Life Goes On
The Phoenix


----------



## ArizonaAmy (May 26, 2005)

Silver Spoons
Doogie Howser


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Just pulling from my wishlists: Editing out episode specific wishlists, movie wishlists, etc. to just leave the series:
> ...
> "Ghost in the Shell"
> ...
> ...


GitS has been playing new episodes for the last few weeks.


----------



## tsings31 (Dec 13, 2003)

Mission Impossible


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> Hey...
> 
> Love Boat (okay cheesy show but still like it - LOL)
> My So Called Life


My So Called Life seems to be running on The N in an endless loop for the past few months now, I TiVo'd the entire run a while back and still haven't watched it yet.

I can't believe there are no more Love Boat reruns though. For shame! I loved that show growing up. I had such a crush in Vicky.


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

Doctor, Doctor
High Society

Banacek
It Takes a Thief
Strange Luck


----------



## PeternJim (Sep 25, 2004)

eichenberg said:


> Fall Guy
> Dukes of Hazzard
> Dark Angel
> Miami Vice
> Different Strokes


Dukes of Hazzard is on several times a day on CMT


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

balboa dave said:


> GitS has been playing new episodes for the last few weeks.


Yep. I forgot I put in on this list back in September, but thanks to the wishlist I set, I've managed to record or schedule through the end of the first season.

And I've managed to grab some episodes from the second season, but they didn't show many of them.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Been waiting for Strange Luck to show up again for years. I added it into my original Tivo as a wishlist and still havent seen it ever come back.


----------



## djithm (Sep 10, 2004)

ELECTRIC COMPANY
THE BUGALOOS (used to be on but not anymore)
MORK AND MINDY (was on briefly but not anymore)


----------



## grant33 (Jun 11, 2003)

So many good shows. Some I remembered and some that made me say "Oh yeah, I would like to see that too". I thought maybe I was the only person who ever watched "Voyagers". It's a shame that some of these shows can't be on instead of reruns of Friends, Everybody Loves Raymond, or any other show that recently ended it's original run. In fact, it's even worse when they show reruns of shows while the originals are still going strong. I'm sure money is probably the primary reason. I wonder if it would be possible to run a network of all reruns where viewers could vote on which shows/episodes to show. I'm sure getting the rights to things would be the stumbling block there.


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

Here's a few from the very top of my Season Pass Manager:

QUARK (Short lived campy space sitcom)
MAN FROM ATLANTIS (Patrick Duffy before Dallas)
SALVAGE 1 (Who doesn't want to build a rocketship and go to the moon?)
SWITCH (Eddie Albert and Robert Wagner)
LONE GUNMEN
HARDY BOYS (Already have Season 1 on DVD)
OVER MY DEAD BODY (Murder/Mystery starring Jessica Lundy and that one guy)
MISSION IMPOSSIBLE (I'd love to see the 1989/90 episodes!)

Adding STRANGE LUCK now!

I used to have Land of the Lost on there but ended up buying all the DVD's instead. It surprised me how many of those episodes I don't remember at all!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Trent Bates said:


> I used to have Land of the Lost on there but ended up buying all the DVD's instead. It surprised me how many of those episodes I don't remember at all!


while shopping for dvds I saw they had the whole series for around 75 bucks. Sure cheaper than most other series!


----------



## Trent Bates (Dec 17, 2001)

ThePhantomsGirl said:


> The Phoenix


I caught a bunch of those on Sci-Fi quite a few years ago! It wasn't quite as good as I remembered it.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

I've managed to get all but three or four episodes of the original Night Stalker when Sci-Fi does marathons. But for some reason they never run the missing episodes. I've looked up the episode list and know what I need but I don't know what they're about or why the never show them.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Yep. I forgot I put in on this list back in September, but thanks to the wishlist I set, I've managed to record or schedule through the end of the first season.
> 
> And I've managed to grab some episodes from the second season, but they didn't show many of them.


That's because they only started a few weeks ago. The first season is repeating during the week, and the second is just showing once a week on Saturdays.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

HIHZia said:


> I've managed to get all but three or four episodes of the original Night Stalker when Sci-Fi does marathons. But for some reason they never run the missing episodes. I've looked up the episode list and know what I need but I don't know what they're about or why the never show them.


I don't know why they weren't all shown, it may be SciFi didn't buy them all, but descriptions can be found here.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I've been thinking about this, and I have a few...

Danger Mouse
The Secret Life of Machines
The Acme School of Stuff
Dr. Who
Strange Luck

I'm sure there are more, but I can't remember them right now. Some of these are still around, but with much of the content cut for increased commercial time. For that reason alone, I guess there is little chance of ever seeing the original version of some shows unless they are released on DVD. I'd be happy if they would package three uncut 1/2 hour episodes of a show and broadcast it in a two hour block for the extra commercial time. What I want is the unedited content.


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

High Incident
Earth 2 (the TV show, not the movie)


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

windracer said:


> Here are some of my ARWLs that have yet to get any hits:
> <snip>
> - The A Team


Paydirt! TVLAND has started running "The A-Team" at 3:00am and my AWRL finally proved itself useful!


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Adding to some others that folks have already mentioned:

The Magician (Bill Bixby)


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Buffalo Bill, with Dabney Coleman. This still has to rank for me as the best sitcom ever made. It pushed the envelope so far out that I don't think I have *ever* seen it in reruns.


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

Homicide: LOTS, Sports Night, Freaks & Geeks, My So Called Life, Alf


----------



## lodica1967 (Aug 5, 2003)

BJ & The Bear
The Girl, The Gold Watch and Everything?
My Two Dads
Hardy Boys
Nancy Drew
Alias Smith and Jones
Briscoe Co. Jr.
Emegrency
Simond and the sea monster
Life and Times of Grizzley Adams'


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sports Night and Laurie Anderson Home of The Brave are my main ARWLs.
Bravo used to run the Laurie Anderson from time to time.


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

I can't believe I forgot about this especially given that the 6 episodes of Season 2 aren't available.

BOOMTOWN
BOOMTOWN
BOOMTOWN


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

tenthplanet said:


> PBS stations rights to Dr. Who have been expiring; however it's thought once they are all gone someome will arise to run the new Dr. Who episodes. I was in a
> Hollywood video store and did see a number of Dr. Who videos available.


The BBC is no longer offering the old series for anyone to buy broadcast rights to. There are still two PBS stations that have the rights to show the old series: MPT (Maryland Public TV) and IPTV (Iowa Public TV).

But the rights to the old series on these stations do not need to expire before someone can buy the US broadcast rights for the new series. It's just that nobody wants to meet the BBC's price yet. It's only 13 episodes and the BBC wants a lot of money for the US rights.

It looks like the 2005 Doctor Who will be available on DVD in the US before anyone broadcasts it. It should be available at the end of February.

More info here -- it's a Yahoo! Group which sends out weekly email updates on where Doctor Who can be found on TV around the world.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks for the info. 

Just out of curiosity, just how much does Lionheart ask for 13 episodes of Doctor Who?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

US Doctor Who fans are getting Doctor Who on the Sci-Fi Channel
http://www.scifi.com Fridays at 9PM Eastern starting in March
(probably March 17).

Read more at:

http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/thisweekindoctorwho/message/374


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

DianaMo said:


> US Doctor Who fans are getting Doctor Who on the Sci-Fi Channel
> http://www.scifi.com Fridays at 9PM Eastern starting in March
> (probably March 17).


I've already seen it (thanks to the wonders of bittorrent), but definitely :up: :up: to SciFi for picking it up!


----------



## jk5598224 (Jan 29, 2003)

I have had a Bionic Woman SP for 3 years and no luck....


----------



## BigB (Dec 13, 2004)

My #1 show would be one called Viper from the mid 90's. It was sort of a Night Rider rip off but I was still really young when it came on and was in complete love with it. I think it only lasted one or two seasons but I keep hope alive that it will resurface in syndication! Does anyone remember this show?!?!? 

Now that Earth 2 is out on DVD that can no longer be my number one so Viper is a good follow up. I'd also like to see Babylon 5 air. Sadly no station in my area is caring it. I only caught bits and pieces of it when I was younger but it looks really great and I d/l season 1 and loved it so I hope that someone picks it up.


Was also wondering if anyone knew when Teachers is coming back to BBCA? I tried to order the first three seasons from Amazon but they won't work in my DVD player and the US version is not available, listed but no option to buy.


----------



## scubagal (Jan 19, 2003)

Hart to Hart....


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

the muppet show


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Wise guy, ken wahl


----------



## mrpope (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone remember Sledge Hammer? "He's no wus."


----------



## BetterYeti (Aug 24, 2004)

mrmike said:


> The Magician (Bill Bixby)


I'd be interested in seeing this again, but afraid how dated it would look.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

BigB said:


> My #1 show would be one called Viper from the mid 90's. It was sort of a Night Rider rip off but I was still really young when it came on and was in complete love with it. I think it only lasted one or two seasons but I keep hope alive that it will resurface in syndication! Does anyone remember this show?!?!?


I remember Viper. Looking it up on TV.com, I can't believe it actually had 4 seasons!


----------



## tedder (Jan 9, 2002)

viper had 4 seasons, and the cast even changed midway. (should I be admitting this?)


----------



## teresa222 (Dec 30, 2005)

Jonathan_S said:


> "Major Dad"
> Major Dad is shown on Turner South (if that is available in your area.)


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Remember people...


Nostalgia ain't what it used to be!

How many of these shows would actually disappoint us if we saw them now. Most are best left as a memory.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Looks like Call for Help w/ Leo Laporte is back on my list of programs I'd like to Tivo, but l can't find on cable.

Hey, does anyone remember Jim Louderback from ZDTV TechTV's Fresh Gear show?

Thoughts on the Super Bowl
01.26.06
By *Jim Louderback*



> Let me state up front that I am not a Paul Allen fan. I've been known to call him "the world's worst investor." I've also encouraged him to make microloans to entrepreneurs in Third World countries because the return would be better than his mélange of flawed, failed investments.
> 
> The two-plus years I worked for him, while I was at TechTV, were easily the worst of my career. Yet, despite all that, I felt an odd sense of pride when the Seattle Seahawks beat the Denver Broncos to go to Super Bowl XI.


 http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1895,1915867,00.asp


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Acme School Of Stuff, if it is what I think it is (David Stringer show from TVO), I'd like to see all of them again, or make more. I do have one on tape somewhere. On the TVO bent, they aired a series called Rock School, which was a British series bookended with Herbie Hancock, plus all their computer series from the early 80s.

Muppets are on one of the Christian stations here, and that station also plays quite a few family centered 80s/90s sitcoms.

I'd like to see Babylon 5.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't find Blossom.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

BigB said:


> My #1 show would be one called Viper from the mid 90's. It was sort of a Night Rider rip off but I was still really young when it came on and was in complete love with it. I think it only lasted one or two seasons but I keep hope alive that it will resurface in syndication! Does anyone remember this show?!?!?
> 
> Now that Earth 2 is out on DVD that can no longer be my number one so Viper is a good follow up. I'd also like to see Babylon 5 air. Sadly no station in my area is caring it. I only caught bits and pieces of it when I was younger but it looks really great and I d/l season 1 and loved it so I hope that someone picks it up.
> 
> Was also wondering if anyone knew when Teachers is coming back to BBCA? I tried to order the first three seasons from Amazon but they won't work in my DVD player and the US version is not available, listed but no option to buy.


I had the same situation and I found a solution.

First, buy this DVD player:

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=2598455

Next, use this easy little code to turn the DVD player "region-free". It will now play any DVD, from any country, or any region!

http://www.videohelp.com/dvdhacks.php?select=Philips+DVP+642

Hope this helps!


----------



## jgerry (Aug 29, 2001)

Strange Luck
Key West
Undeclared (watching DVDs from Netflix)
Maximum Bob
Flying Blind

Those are all Fox shows I think, not sure about Maximum Bob.

[ this space reserved for telling Fox to burn in hell ]


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

7thton said:


> I had the same situation and I found a solution.
> 
> First, buy this DVD player:
> 
> ...


Your local Best Buy should stock the DVP 642 also. Ideal should it not be able to cope with your DivX, or XviD files, you only have a short distance to take it back.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Strange Luck, yes! Someone who remembers this show and wants to see it again, cool!

I have some of the episodes on a tape somewhere... probably with my brisco stuff. Was hoping it would come back so I could remember about it and possibly think it sucked after the fact. Still have a wishlist for it many years later after my tivo exp started and nothing.

Maybe a torrent somewhere, I dunno. I seem to have ZERO luck with torrents.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

I can't find Growing Pains or Blossom.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I'll have to add the  Hardy Boys with Parker Stevenson & Shaun Cassidy to my list.


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

Bob Newhart


----------



## Rkkeller (May 13, 2004)

Hondo (not the John Wayne movie, the series) 
Rifleman 
Ultraman 
Giant Robot (similar to Ultraman) 
The Magician (old Bill Bixby series)


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Mission:Impossible


----------



## KCorona (Apr 21, 2006)

Newhart! (better yet release it on DVD, pleeeeeeaaase!)


----------



## Globular (Jun 9, 2004)

F Troop! ("Is balooooon!")
Another vote for "Sports Night"
Hogan's Heros used to be on all the time, not anymore.
"Battlefield Britain" was cool on PBS.


----------



## Chunky (Feb 10, 2006)

The 'Real' Looney Tunes - you know with the violence and slurs
6 Million Dollar Man
Silk Stalkings
Welcome Back Kotter
Love Boat/Fantasy Island


----------



## ebockelman (Jul 12, 2001)

Bob and Margaret (British / Canadian cartoon)


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

Series;

Falcon Crest
Room 222
Soldier Of Fortune Inc (AKA SOF,INC, Special Ops Force)

Tv movies;

short walk to daylight
Marcus Nelson Murders
Hunters are for killing
Chiefs
Centennial


----------



## timr_42 (Oct 14, 2001)

Globular said:


> Hogan's Heros used to be on all the time, not anymore.


I watched HH last night on a local station. Can't say I look at Hogan the same way now that I know how the actor really was.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

KRS said:


> *Hardcastle & McCormick*


I would like to see that again.. I wonder why a lot of these shows don't resurface. I know in a lot of cases they never got to syndication because of the number of episodes they had, but it seems like in the 500 channel universe that there would be a lot of interest, at least enough to make money on so many of these shows listed here.

It seems like there is so much old tv that people might go back and see that you could fill up several channels with it. I know you have tvland and such, butt hat doesn't even make a nick in the surface (haha I kill myself), of what is out there.

Never a huge fan of these shows, but for some reason watched them a lot as a kid too:

One Day at a Time
Alice


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Chunky said:


> Welcome Back Kotter


We get that here one of the premium pay channels. I think it's on the bracket with lifestyle and something else. I just know that I don't personally pay for that channel, but it was listed in the cable guide.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Now McGyver and Early Edition are gone, dammit.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Agree with Land of The Lost...that was one of my faves growing up and would love for my kids to see it.

Life Goes On
Remington Steele
Quantum Leap
Riptide
30 Something
Silk Stalkings

P.S. Hey dirtypacman, you mentioned Phantom Tollbooth...was that ever a show? I read the book with my daughter and would love to catch it as a show!


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

For me...

The Saint w/Roger Moore
Max Headroom
Otherworlds
Mork and Mindy


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

Recently I've been wishign someoen would pickup all the old FOX dead and reair them... like

MANTIS
Strange Luck
Harsh Realm
Brisco County Jr
VR 5

I keep wishlists going for most of these but never see them on.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> "Jack of all Trades" "Bruce Campbell"
> "The Adventures of Brisco County"
> 
> Some of those are just me wondering if the things I remeber are any good. And some of them are avalible on DVD, I just haven't wanted to see them that badly.


Just FYI for others who may need to get their Bruce Campbell fix -- both have been scheduled for DVD. Check TVShows on DVD for release dates, cover art, etc.

Jan


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

katbug said:


> Agree with Land of The Lost...that was one of my faves growing up and would love for my kids to see it.


Madtv just did a skit on them last saturday...sorta lame...then again so were the graphics in LoL so they did it right!

75 bucks for all seasons of LoL is tempting eh?


----------



## 8krpm (Mar 21, 2005)

katbug said:


> Agree with Land of The Lost...that was one of my faves growing up and would love for my kids to see it.
> 
> Life Goes On
> Remington Steele
> ...


Hehe, Riptide. Aired after the A-team, and featured a pink helicopter named "Screaming Mimi", right? I liked that show, too, but fear it won't won't live up to my memories of it.

Another vote for "Sports Night" and any of the Newhart shows.

Also, the "Earthworm Jim" cartoon (Let's hide in International House of Haggis...No one will ever look for us there.) "Pinky and the Brain" would be cool, too.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wheeeee, I'm so excited. I just found Touched by an Angel on the Hallmark channel. I just added that whole tier for 2 bux. :up:


----------



## ihatecable (Apr 16, 2003)

Kung Fu - Original

Night Stalker - Some great stuff. The zombie one was my favorite!

Wonder Woman - Two words. Linda Carter!


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

The man from U.N.C.L.E.
The Secret Life of Machines
The Acme school of Stuff
The Saint (original)
Classic Doctor Who, all of the doctors

KDOC in LA has been showing Mission Impossible, so I actually have that one covered. AND, the average show length after the commercials are edited out is 49 to 50 minutes, so I think they're unedited.


----------



## rockislandmike (Sep 20, 2005)

Ahhhhhh yes, Newsradio and Thirtysomething. Loved both. 

Tvtropolis (nee Prime) started carrying Newsradio in Canada about a month ago (?), four episodes per week (two Sat aftn, two Sun aftn) --- I think they're almost through the first season now. I have the first season on DVD, but find them easier to watch this way, and always find the time to watch the four before the next wknd.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Some of these shows will land on the over-air network formerly known as PAX TV (now "i") in the next month or two. They inked a deal with two studios (Warner and Sony) for a lot of 70's and 80's reruns.

I mention it because someone mentioned "Welcome Back Kotter"...I'm pretty sure that's on the list.

PAX/i is WVPX/23 here. Just check out your local infomercial outlets to find it in your market...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Wheeeee, I'm so excited. I just found Touched by an Angel on the Hallmark channel. I just added that whole tier for 2 bux. :up:


if Joan ever comes back on, let me know...would love to burn that from the start...bought my wife a season( forget which one), but i know she'd like the others


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

jschuur said:


> My So Called Life seems to be running on The N in an endless loop for the past few months now, I TiVo'd the entire run a while back and still haven't watched it yet.


Yep, I just SP'ed it. It comes on the-n.com at 5 a.m. here. The pilot is airing tomorrow. So I"ll be watching it from the start. :up:


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

I'd love to see Dark Justice (not Robocop). This was about a judge with a team of convicts who went after the people he couldn't get convicted in his courtroom.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

newsposter said:


> if Joan ever comes back on, let me know...would love to burn that from the start...bought my wife a season( forget which one), but i know she'd like the others


If you mean Joan of Arcadia, it is currently being shown on HDN (HD net). The immediate schedule is available here.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

thanks but i can't see the 119  is it in HD? May have to have woodchucks take care of that 100+ ft neighbors tree


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm sure it's in HD. You have a neighbor who is 100+ feet tall!  No wonder you don't mess with him, or his tree. Oh, you mean the TREE is 100+ ft tall. Well that's different isn't it?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

yea and he's up hill from me so it's like 125 ft...he's a-scarey indeed!


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

newsposter said:


> if Joan ever comes back on, let me know...would love to burn that from the start...bought my wife a season( forget which one), but i know she'd like the others


There were only two season of Joan of Arcadia. I'm still pissed over that cancellation.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

how horrible...well i can fork out the money if it's only 2 total seasons...


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

I thought'd I'd bring this thread back. Perhaps one result of the writer's strike will be to bring some of these programs back on the air.

What other shows have you been looking for?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

lambertman said:


> I was just thinking it'd be cool to see "Trapper John M.D." somewhere.


Update: Trapper John MD is on cable now. It airs after the Lou Grant show on Wednesday nights.

http://www.goodtv.com/programs.php?programid=TJ

http://television.aol.com/show/trapper-john-md/233842/upcoming


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

bengalfreak said:


> There were only two season of Joan of Arcadia. I'm still pissed over that cancellation.


just got her the 2nd last week...wife is thrilled


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Charles in Charge
Wonder Years
Growing Pains


----------



## cheesesteak (Jul 24, 2003)

Mission Impossible


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

SnakeEyes said:


> Charles in Charge
> Wonder Years
> Growing Pains


Growing Pains is playing on "The N" network formally known as Nickelodeon's Games and Sports(GaS) channel.

For me, it's Adam-12 and Emergency


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

SnakeEyes said:


> Wonder Years


It's a shame that The Wonder Years probably won't ever make it to DVD. From what I understand, it's stuck in the same purgatory that WKRP was in for such a long time - the music licensing won't allow it very easily.

For myself, I'm still hoping for thirtysomething to reappear somewhere.

/slightly offtopic

I'm encouraged by what I've seen on Hulu so far. They don't have a ton of shows available, but they do have several older shows - Doogie Howser MD, Emergency, St. Elsewhere, Hill Street Blues, Simon and Simon among them. Maybe if the model can take hold, we can at least see some of the shows listed online if nowhere else.

/end offtopic


----------



## visionary (May 31, 2006)

Hullabaloo! It went off in Sept 1966 after 2 years of some of the best rock acts in history on it. And it would be easy to do with no writers needed. Get some of the upper level castoffs from Idol and such, those with fans, and combine it with classic rock look-alikes and such and you could attract a lot of viewers, especially now with the stike.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought there was a thread sometime in the last six months or so talking about a network that was re-running The Wonder Years.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Wilhite said:


> It's a shame that The Wonder Years probably won't ever make it to DVD. From what I understand, it's stuck in the same purgatory that WKRP was in for such a long time - the music licensing won't allow it very easily.


WKRP still is in purgatory. The DVDs are supposedly very butchered. I actually gave them some credit when there were press releases saying they'd try to make minimal changes, but then the reviews of the actual DVDs showed they were just as bad as one of the syndicated runs. (For many years, the 'original' syndicated runs apparently had the original music, and were just edited for time for more commercials.. then another set of syndicated runs came out with the music and shows butchered.)


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

DevdogAZ said:


> I thought there was a thread sometime in the last six months or so talking about a network that was re-running The Wonder Years.


There was.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Some version of WKRP in Cincinnati is running on ALN - American Life Network - along with Lou Grant, Mary Tyler Moore, Trapper John, MD, Mission Impossible, The Green Hornet, Big Valley and a few other memorable programs from that era.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i bet when the movie comes out there will be repeats of speed racer on somewhere


----------



## lambertman (Dec 21, 2002)

WinBear said:


> Some version of WKRP in Cincinnati is running on ALN - American Life Network.


It's the original. I just got this channel on 12/31 - it's quite a lot of fun.

Apparently I am a "boomer" .


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Any idea why the "Here's Lucy" show never seems to be shown via cable tv?

I'd like to see it again.

----------

Scene from the show.

14 year old Donny Osmond as he appeard on the Here's Lucy show. 
Here he's singing with Lucie Arnez.


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

Any chance we can find out ahead of time when this airs on BBC America?

*Weakest Link Special*
Stars from Doctor Who face Anne Robinson
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/news/cult/news/drwho/2007/03/21/41755.shtml

Any chance PBS or the Scifi Channel will air these?

*Doctor Who Time Crash*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/episodes/2007/3cin.shtml

*Doctor Who - Dimensions in time*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/doctorwho/classic/episodeguide/dimensionstime/


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

Is "The Man from U.N.C.L.E." playing on any national channel?


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

THE ALN channel used to carry that show (The Man from U.N.C.L.E.). I don't see it listed on their site, so I'm guessing they're giving the show a rest.

Check here to see if you can find it at ALN.

http://www.goodtv.com


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

My So-called Life
Party of Five
Sports Night

The first two I watched religiously back in the day and would love to see again, for nostalgia's sake. The third I've never seen, but am confident I'd love.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

Robin said:


> My So-called Life
> Party of Five
> Sports Night
> 
> The first two I watched religiously back in the day and would love to see again, for nostalgia's sake. The third I've never seen, but am confident I'd love.


That is really strange. Just this weekend, I honestly was thinking I'd like to see the first two again. I'm pretty sure I've seen most of My So-Called Life, but I know I didn't see many of Party of Five. And same as you on Sports Night.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Robin said:


> My So-called Life
> Party of Five
> Sports Night


All of these are on DVD. Why watch *hacked up* (you are not seeing the whole show) episodes in syndication, when you can cheaply/easily rent (or buy) the DVDs?


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

mattack said:


> All of these are on DVD. Why watch *hacked up* (you are not seeing the whole show) episodes in syndication, when you can cheaply/easily rent (or buy) the DVDs?


How much is really hacked up though? It's not like these are the Sopranos or something like that where they have to cut a lot because they can't show it on TV. Seriously, I'm curious.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

mattack said:


> All of these are on DVD. Why watch *hacked up* (you are not seeing the whole show) episodes in syndication, when you can cheaply/easily rent (or buy) the DVDs?


Because I already have a television & DVD backlog a mile long and am (trying) not to buy any more DVDs until I make some headway. (Unless of course it's a -really- great price. ) Similarly I'd sit on a disk for months w/ Netflix if I went that route.

What I -do- have is loads of extra space on the TiVo. I'd like to suck down the eps some time and then have them available for whenever, even if they are snipped.

Now, nirvana would be if Netflix would offer them on instant viewing!


----------



## Gai-jin (Feb 28, 2000)

Time Tra


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

mtnagel said:


> How much is really hacked up though? It's not like these are the Sopranos or something like that where they have to cut a lot because they can't show it on TV. Seriously, I'm curious.


Easily 8 minutes of an older "hour" long show for more commercials. At least the original Trek shows were 50-51 minutes. Nowadays, 42-43 minutes of 'show' is common on broadcast networks. While I don't have proof (as in having timed it myself), I would bet money that the basic/extended basic cable channels put much more commercials than that.

Now I realize while you're watching it, you probably can't tell -- and I will still *rarely* catch one specific episode in a rerun if I know I missed just one episode.. but I realize I'm not seeing the whole thing.

I have a lot of TV shows on my netflix list -- though somehow even in this strike period, I've actually been recording a lot of new stuff. Some off PBS, but there seems to have been a decent amount of new episodes of many of the regular shows I watch (including Monk for example which does their weird timings for their seasons).


----------



## DianaMo (Oct 22, 2003)

What else needs to be on this list?


----------



## Dmon4u (Jul 15, 2000)

Rat Patrol !


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

Dmon4u said:


> Rat Patrol !


You mean this?:

http://www.amazon.com/Rat-Patrol-Co...ef=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1243885119&sr=8-1

I remember seeing it as old reruns when I was a kid. I thought it was pretty cool at the time. But then, the same holds true for many other shows that were *horrrible* in retrospect (Thundercats, anyone? ).


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

lodica1967 said:


> BJ & The Bear
> The Girl, The Gold Watch and Everything?
> My Two Dads
> Hardy Boys
> ...


I'm pretty sure _The Girl, the Gold Watch, and Everything_ was either a TV-movie or a short miniseries. (There was a sequel: _The Girl, the Gold Watch, and Dynamite_.)

Also, it's _Sigmund and the Sea Monsters_, not "Simond".



Globular said:


> F Troop! ("Is balooooon!")
> Hogan's Heros used to be on all the time, not anymore.


Both of these are on DVD (Hogan is complete; I'm not sure about F Troop), although I'm not certain that they're the uncut (as opposed to syndicated).

Also, one of the things I remembered about watching the first season of _F Troop_ in syndication is, a number of episodes had their closing credits cut because they couldn't find any without the sponsor's logo (Quaker Oats) in the corner of the screen.



mattack said:


> WKRP still is in purgatory. The DVDs are supposedly very butchered. I actually gave them some credit when there were press releases saying they'd try to make minimal changes, but then the reviews of the actual DVDs showed they were just as bad as one of the syndicated runs. (For many years, the 'original' syndicated runs apparently had the original music, and were just edited for time for more commercials.. then another set of syndicated runs came out with the music and shows butchered.)


"Try" to make minimal changes is one thing, but the music clearance rights costs can be astronomical. In part, this is why there are no plans to release the second (or subsequent) seasons of _Murphy Brown_ on DVD. What makes it worse is, in a number of cases, the original song was part of the joke being made by the actors.



mtnagel said:


> How much is really hacked up though? It's not like these are the Sopranos or something like that where they have to cut a lot because they can't show it on TV. Seriously, I'm curious.


It depends on the show. Half-hour comedies have about two minutes of material removed; usually, it's "a few seconds here, a few seconds there," and you don't really miss anything. I've seen episodes of _The Phil Silvers Show_ where they remove entire scenes they don't consider necessary to the plot (for example, there was an episode where someone was on _The $64,000 Question_; in one syndication package, the scene where he answers the $32,000 question is removed - strangely enough, different syndication packages have different cuts). It's usually only really noticeable on shows like _The Simpsons_ that have a lot of short scenes, and they can remove full scenes to make the cuts.

A considerable number of people notice things like this; Roseanne Barr got quite a few complaints when the first season of _Roseanne_ released on DVD had the syndicated cuts, and when _Seinfeld_ went into syndication, Jerry Seinfeld personally oversaw what cuts were made. (Also, making sure people would watch the syndicated episodes is the main reason _Friends_ was available only in Europe for about eight years before its USA release.)

Here is my list:
_The Phil Silvers Show_ (where he's Sergeant Bilko, not the later one)
_When Things Were Rotten_ (short-lived mid-1970s ABC "Robin Hood" comedy series - actually, the only reason this is on the list is because when it aired, I was away when every other episode aired)
_Concentration_ (unlike most other game shows, supposedly most episodes of this series exist, but NBC owns the rights to the format and, for whatever reason, won't let anybody air them)
_The Price is Right_ (the company that bought the rights after Mark Goodson died won't let anybody air reruns as long as the current version is still on the air for some reason)

-- Don


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

That Don Guy said:


> I'm pretty sure _The Girl, the Gold Watch, and Everything_ was either a TV-movie or a short miniseries. (There was a sequel: _The Girl, the Gold Watch, and Dynamite_.)
> 
> Also, it's _Sigmund and the Sea Monsters_, not "Simond".
> 
> ...


One of the reasons I bought the M*A*S*H DVDs (the Trapper/Henry years only), was that they showed them uncut, as they aired originally on CBS. There were some funny scenes they actually omitted in syndication. Interestingly, I noticed on some of the current syndication deals, some of those scenes are now shown.

I remember When Things Were Rotten, which was a Mel Brooks tv show (if I recall, this even came out before Robin Hood, Men In Tights. It was a funny show.

I own the first season of Hogan's Heroes, and one of the cool things about it, is they kept in the CBS bumpers, so that the episodes after the pilot which was in B&W says that this is a CBS color production (or something like that). It has the feel like you are watching it for the first time. The Ed Sullivan Beatles collection, has this feel too. It includes the commercials from the original broadcast.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I don't mean to feed the spammers, but here are some shows I am always on the look out for:

Truth or Consequences (the gameshow)
Beat the Clock (original gameshow)
Any of Keith Barry's shows
Mind Control With Derren Brown
Land Of The Lost


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jan 19, 2005)

tiams said:


> I don't mean to feed the spammers, but here are some shows I am always on the look out for:
> .
> .
> .
> Land Of The Lost


Just before the movie came out, the Syfy channel had a marathon where they showed almost the entire three year run of the show. While the first two years were okay, the third year was awful, and not because the dad was replaced!


----------

